# 69 Starcraft Star Trek



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

painted her with restolem thined 20% and sprayed with a bs paint gun.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

the floor is 3/4 ply with a few coats of epoxy bilge paint covered in outdoor carpet. there is a 2x10 rib down the center


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

completely redid the "LITTLE DUDE TRAILER CO" trailer but doesnt look like I took any pics

Here she is after the 3 weekend restoration


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Did this in 2018. We have used her way more then i thought we would.Goes 27mph with just that little 20hp Tohatsu and handles chop really well for being so light weight. shes been all over! from the Chesapeake Bay to mountain lakes.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

The interior stared out just completely open with a bean bag for my wife and son. this year i added a very low seat and grab handle.
















made a net type thing for bow storage


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Also built an electric jack plate that actually works really well lol. used a lenco tab actuator off ebay for $100 and some angle iron. it only moves 4 1/4" but really helps geting to are favorite beach spots. going to the beach and just cruising are really all we do with it.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

You did a fine job on the rebuild and it shows!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Great job. Love to see these restoration projects and the skill/ingenuity of members on this site.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Great job. Have fun with it.


----------



## BDann (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice. we completely redid a 1967 14 footer 2 or 3 years ago. good little boats.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Good job. I’ve thought about making a jack plate like that in the past. Pretty cool to see one


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice.

Nate


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys! been having way to much fun tinkering with this thing. never can leave well enough alone.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

The jack plate pushed the motor back about 6". It sorta needed a tiller extension before so now i had to have one. made one out of a baseball bat lol...... actually i made two! silver is 11.5" and the black is 18"


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

devrep said:


> nice. we completely redid a 1967 14 footer 2 or 3 years ago. good little boats.


This is the first V bottom aluminum boat i have had and i am hooked! where we go gets rough but the inlets are super shallow. these boats are perfect for that. killer top speed to for the size


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

It is funny you mention the speed. In the Midwest, these are common as dirt, but always underpowered. Most had 10 HP or less for the all the HP restricted lakes. A few had 15 HP motors and they were still slow. I remember them all being dogs. Admittedly, no one ever switched out a prop to increase the performance.

Nate


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

here's the 14 footer we redid. before and after.














there is a lengthy build thread on this forum somewhere.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

in the 1st pic my son was 9. he was 30 when the after pic was taken.


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> It is funny you mention the speed. In the Midwest, these are common as dirt, but always underpowered. Most had 10 HP or less for the all the HP restricted lakes. A few had 15 HP motors and they were still slow. I remember them all being dogs. Admittedly, no one ever switched out a prop to increase the performance.
> 
> Nate


its actually rated for a 50! she would be a rocket with that kinda power. i started with a 10p and settled on a 12P solas and i run the jack plate up high as well. i think the hull is around 250 pounds


----------



## WOODINSKIFF12 (Jun 20, 2012)

devrep said:


> in the 1st pic my son was 9. he was 30 when the after pic was taken.


Shes a beautie! the lines of the hull are so similar. bet that thing moves!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

WOODINSKIFF12 said:


> its actually rated for a 50! she would be a rocket with that kinda power. i started with a 10p and settled on a 12P solas and i run the jack plate up high as well. i think the hull is around 250 pounds


Ours was an old 14’ Starcraft with a white Mercury 15 HP that my dad bought used in Iowa in spring 1982. Based on how hard it was to cold start in the morning, its compression was probably jacked up and I’ll bet money it was under-propped. My dad sold it to a guy who sold it another guy who put a 35 HP on it. By all reports, it was scary fast.

Nate


----------

